# Best Substrate for A Planted Shrimp Tank



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I see a lot of people recommend SL-Aqua over ADA, but I'm not sure what may be available in Australia...


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

From the company I normaly order form so Aquaristic online I can get,

ADA Africana
ADA Amazonia
ADA Malaya
Cal Aqua Labs Black Earth, Fine and Natural
Caribsea Eco Complete Black (this one comes in a massive bag which will most likely be to big)
Carib sea Flora Max black
Seachem Flourite Black, Black Sand, Plain, Dark and Red
and Seachem Onix Sand

I can also get Fluval Plant & Shrimp Stratum

This is just from my preferred company but can do some googling to find other products

The tank will be a 23L 40x23x25cm rimless tank. So 6 Gallons


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

What kind of shrimp? If it's neos,(cherry shrimp) then any inert substrate will work.

For Caradinia(Crystals), I'd go with the Fluval plant and shrimp stratum, or one of the ADAs.


----------



## XylemUP (Dec 19, 2016)

TropicalAquarist said:


> What kind of shrimp? If it's neos,(cherry shrimp) then any inert substrate will work.
> 
> For Caradinia(Crystals), I'd go with the Fluval plant and shrimp stratum, or one of the ADAs.


This. You can put toilet water in a shoe full of plants and cherry shrimp would thrive.

But crystals need something like ada aquasoil. I hear shrimp stratum works too, and is a little cheaper. But I've had and seen way way way better results with aquasoil.


----------



## YumiChi (Dec 19, 2016)

To be honest, if your shrimps are breeding with your old substrate... I would just stay the same.
Fluval or ADA soil is just an extra buff to lower your pH and adds more nutrient into your water. Unless you're going for like dwarf hair grass carpet then soil would be a great option but if you're not planning to add anything else I wouldn't waste the money. Since these soils have lifespan... 18 months? maybe 2 years I don't know but imagine removing all your soil and replacing them will be a headache as well.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

My shrimp are doing very well in just a black inert sand but I would like to try something more for the plants that won't affect the shrimp. Not looking for something to buffer the water just a good substrate to grow the plants as I am considering going High Tech with this tank (it will not be used for breeding as I have another tank with shrimps in it). I will just have the high grade ones.

Bump: I also am considering a montecarlo, hc or hairgrass carpet


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd go with a fine flourite in that case, it won't change your water parameters.


----------



## YumiChi (Dec 19, 2016)

If it's only a planted tank with cherry shrimps. You can check out Seachem flourite soil for planted aquarium.


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for that, should I get the normal black stuff or the sand, I really want to aquascape this tank properly and want to have a carpet plant (not HM again way to much trimming).


----------



## TropicalAquarist (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd go with the flourite sand as it will allow the tiny carpet plants to wiggle through....


----------



## chappy6107 (Aug 2, 2016)

if you do the flourite, make sure to rinse, rinse, rinse, rinse...and rinse again. This stuff is very dirty/dusty. I have it in 1 tank and almost changed it out it was so dusty. It took a while to clean it out of the tank but, now I love it. just be aware


----------



## Arrowsfishworld (Jul 2, 2016)

Ok I want it to be dry when I add it in so it's easier to scape so I might try to rinse until clean then let it dry out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

